# Auction gloat (think I did good??)



## Tony (May 1, 2016)

Bought these at an auction today for $75. The ones on the left are Robert Sorby. What say you fellow WB'ers? Tony

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (May 1, 2016)

That Sorby hollowing tool is worth more than you paid for the lot... Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2016)

Nice score!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 1, 2016)

I'll give you 100.00 for the lot and pay shipping :D

Nice score!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (May 1, 2016)

/jealous/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2016)

Nice grab.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 1, 2016)

Well done Tony, that's a very good score, won't be long till we start seeing your turnings now....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 1, 2016)

You done good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 1, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Well done Tony, that's a very good score, won't be long till we start seeing your turnings now....



If I can help it, you won't see mine for a LONG time! Yours are incredible, they'll throw rocks at mine! Tony


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2016)

Tony said:


> If I can help it, you won't see mine for a LONG time! Yours are incredible, they'll throw rocks at mine! Tony



No way. You don't become Barry overnight so don't expect it, we don't ... we just want to see your work we will love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 1, 2016)

We all start somewhere, My work is nowhere close to Barry's but I am proud of what I accomplish anyway. You should be proud of your work too and always try different things and work on improvement. I still have some of my earlier pieces and they show how far I have come, you'll see that one day too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ironman123 (May 1, 2016)

That was a great score. I am trying to figure out which hollowing tool to buy. Thinking about the Sorby Hollow Master (full). Need to find reviews on it first.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> No way. You don't become Barry overnight so don't expect it, we don't ... we just want to see your work we will love it!



Thanks Kevin, I appreciate all the support from everyone! I might just bring these to SWAT, half of them I don't know what to do with them, and I certainly don't know how to sharpen any of them!


----------



## DKMD (May 1, 2016)

Tony said:


> Thanks Kevin, I appreciate all the support from everyone! I might just bring these to SWAT, half of them I don't know what to do with them, and I certainly don't know how to sharpen any of them!



I'm happy to show you how to sharpen them... I think they've got a few grinders set up downstairs.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (May 1, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> That was a great score. I am trying to figure out which hollowing tool to buy. Thinking about the Sorby Hollow Master (full). Need to find reviews on it first.



I've used the midi version for a long time. It seems like it's one of those love/hate tools based on posts I've read, but I've gotten along well with mine for a while. I think the round cutter does a nice job smoothing shoulder areas on hollowforms with small openings. I don't think it's a great standalone hollowing tool, but then again, I don't really know of anyone who uses one tool for everything.


----------



## Tony (May 1, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I've used the midi version for a long time. It seems like it's one of those love/hate tools based on posts I've read, but I've gotten along well with mine for a while. I think the round cutter does a nice job smoothing shoulder areas on hollowforms with small openings. I don't think it's a great standalone hollowing tool, but then again, I don't really know of anyone who uses one tool for everything.



I couldn't figure out which one this is, how do you know? Tony


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 1, 2016)

Tony said:


> Thanks Kevin, I appreciate all the support from everyone! I might just bring these to SWAT, half of them I don't know what to do with them, and I certainly don't know how to sharpen any of them!


Hey bud, I'm right down the road now, I'm not Barry but I've been around a lathe some. If I can help let me know. I have the sorry hollowing tool and it certainly has some uses. Couple good gouges there too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 1, 2016)

Tony said:


> I couldn't figure out which one this is, how do you know? Tony



If I assume the shorter Sorby's are Midi tools (They don't look small enough for mini) the big gouge and the hollowing tool to the left are full size. If you measure the overall length you should be able to compare to the online places that have them for sale to confirm. If in fact they are full size that gouge on the left is worth every penny of what you paid. I have one and with a fingernail grind it's my go to tool for bowl rough outs and even rounding up larger spindles

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2016)

Fsyxxx said:


> Hey bud, I'm right down the road now, I'm not Barry but I've been around a lathe some. If I can help let me know. I have the sorry hollowing tool and it certainly has some uses. Couple good gouges there too!



Thanks Greg, I forgot you're right here! You do some fine work too, I might have to get with you for a "day class" sometime when we can both squeeze it in! Tony


----------



## DKMD (May 2, 2016)

Tony said:


> I couldn't figure out which one this is, how do you know? Tony



That looks like the full size swan neck hollow master that you've got. As Colin said, the measurement should allow you to compare to Sorby sellers online.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 2, 2016)

Tony said:


> Thanks Greg, I forgot you're right here! You do some fine work too, I might have to get with you for a "day class" sometime when we can both squeeze it in! Tony


Just let me know! I'm without a shop for a little bit here but I'll be breaking ground before long to get one built.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2016)

Fsyxxx said:


> Just let me know! I'm without a shop for a little bit here but I'll be breaking ground before long to get one built.



If you need to use my shop for anything until you get one built you're more than welcome. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 2, 2016)

What a bonanza! Best haul I've seen on lathe tools. Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 2, 2016)

You will do great Tony, dive in! BTW does the hollowing tool have the cutter mounted on the wrong side? or is it only for hollowing in reverse


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> You will do great Tony, dive in! BTW does the hollowing tool have the cutter mounted on the wrong side? or is it only for hollowing in reverse



That will tell you how much I know. I have no idea, I'll take a closeup tonight and y'all can tell me. Tony


----------



## Wildthings (May 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> No way. You don't become *Barry* overnight so don't expect it, we don't ... we just want to see your work we will love it!


Thank you Thank you Thank you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (May 2, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> You will do great Tony, dive in! BTW does the hollowing tool have the cutter mounted on the wrong side? or is it only for hollowing in reverse



The tool is upside down in the photo... It's only used in that position south of the equator where everyone knows that lathes routinely rotate in reverse... Sheesh!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2016)

DKMD said:


> The tool is upside down in the photo... It's only used in that position south of the equator where everyone knows that lathes routinely rotate in reverse... Sheesh!



The screw side goes down?


----------



## Schroedc (May 2, 2016)

Tony said:


> The screw side goes down?



Yep, screw down, the flat on the tool against your tool rest. There is another piece available for it to use a little straight cutter instead of the disc scraper for hollowing as well. You can see it in this picture of their straight one and should be available as a replacement part.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jmurray (May 2, 2016)

I rarely see lathe tools at auctions. You done good, real good

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (May 2, 2016)

DKMD said:


> That looks like the full size swan neck hollow master that you've got. As Colin said, the measurement should allow you to compare to Sorby sellers online.


 That is the full size swan neck hollower as i have one just like it. Nice grab man.


----------



## barry richardson (May 2, 2016)

Oh, I thought that thing on top was the cutter, those "store bought" hollowers confuse me...


----------



## Tim Carter (Jun 14, 2016)

The 6 Sorby tools are very nice and probably worth $200-$300. Don't overlook the next tool-the large scraper with the red label. It looks like a Henry Taylor Diamic brand and probably is carbon steel rather than HSS but it's a nice tool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice buy Tony ... Last weeks club meeting demo was on sharping tools ... Done by Ken Morton ... Past president of SWAT and has demo tool sharping at SWAT... And again the most important thing I learned was : I did not know doodle squat about sharping my tools ... Was prob doing more damage than good ... But now I think I can do a lot better job ... Anytime you want to drive out to the sticks and bring your tools I'll try to show some of the things I now know ... I am in no way one quarter as good as most turners at sharping ... But learning as fast as I can ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 14, 2016)

@Fsyxxx not far from me ... I'm 9 miles out of Bandera ... Would be short trip ... It would be great anytime you want to visit and use my shop ... Always open for WB members ...wendell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Nice buy Tony ... Last weeks club meeting demo was on sharping tools ... Done by Ken Morton ... Past president of SWAT and has demo tool sharping at SWAT... And again the most important thing I learned was : I did not know doodle squat about sharping my tools ... Was prob doing more damage than good ... But now I think I can do a lot better job ... Anytime you want to drive out to the sticks and bring your tools I'll try to show some of the things I now know ... I am in no way one quarter as good as most turners at sharping ... But learning as fast as I can ....



I appreciate that Wendell, I will get out to your place soon. Doc has graciously offered to show me some of it at SWAT, so maybe I can bring something to the table to show you as well. Tony


----------

